# fragmented fractal



## cid (Apr 6, 2013)

once upon a time with completly another interntion I screwed it and accidentaly captured this light blue beuty



guess what by <CiD>, on Flickr


----------



## GuyF (Apr 6, 2013)

Nice soap bubbles.


----------



## cid (Apr 6, 2013)

GuyF said:


> Nice soap bubbles.



nope, guess again


----------



## corey.kaye (Apr 6, 2013)

No idea, but I like it !


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 6, 2013)

Always like those shots that don't come out as intended but look great anyways. Great snap.


----------



## woollybear (Apr 6, 2013)

Transit of mercury?


----------



## fpdv01 (Apr 6, 2013)

Water


----------



## msatter (Apr 6, 2013)

Droplets


----------



## Click (Apr 6, 2013)

Boiling water?


----------



## cid (Apr 6, 2013)

fpdv01 said:


> Water





msatter said:


> Droplets


correct!

it were water droplets from both sides of window in my room


----------



## Click (Apr 6, 2013)

With my answer, I'm 50% correct. ;D lol


----------



## ksagomonyants (Apr 7, 2013)

Would anyone guess what this is?  Sorry for a bit poor quality, was taken with a cell phone.


----------



## drjlo (Apr 7, 2013)

Happy Grape by drjlo1, on Flickr


----------



## GuyF (Apr 7, 2013)

woollybear said:


> Transit of mercury?



Very droll.


----------



## cid (Apr 7, 2013)

drjlo said:


> Happy Grape by drjlo1, on Flickr



accoring to the name, it should be some kind of grapes, but nevermind, this one sir, should be hanging in very thin frame on very exposed wall


----------



## cid (Apr 7, 2013)

for great success one more (little bit less) abstract 




little lenses by <CiD>, on Flickr


----------



## cid (Jul 4, 2013)

not sure if abstract enough, but couldn't think of better suited thread ???




eruption by <CiD>, on Flickr


----------



## yogi (Jul 4, 2013)

ksagomonyants said:


> Would anyone guess what this is?  Sorry for a bit poor quality, was taken with a cell phone.



Window curtains?


----------



## rpt (Jul 5, 2013)

cid said:


> once upon a time with completly another interntion I screwed it and accidentaly captured this light blue beuty
> 
> 
> 
> guess what by <CiD>, on Flickr


That is how discoveries are made. Nobel prizes given out. It is not the taking of the picture (or the crash of an apple on the head) that matters. It is the analysis that follows and discoveries made then that matter. Remember the antigravity pictures others took, that I analysed and predicted the cause of the effect? The reason I am going to be bestowed the Nobel prize? See, same situation...

So when I make tea tomorrow morning, I will have a new found respect for boiling aqua...


----------

